

Show HN: Archivist, stream live concerts to your iPhone - phil
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/archivist-stream-free-live/id432850880?mt=8

======
socmoth
I use this in the morning right after I wake up. Not even joking. It is
amazing to just play a live concert over Airplay, especially since it filters
down to bands in my ipod library.

